# knapping quartz



## dmax07 (Oct 23, 2009)

i see alot of guys knapp flint and chert but anybody knapp quartz? just curious because i have tried and all i can do is get peices of rock in my hand!!!


----------



## Willjo (Oct 23, 2009)

I had a piece of quartz from up there and it was crystal clear but when i broke it. it shattered like glass in splinters out of a large chunk i got a few small pieces to go in a rock tumbler. In some areas the quartz will knap good or some types of quartz.


----------



## dmax07 (Oct 23, 2009)

i find most points in jasper county some are crystal clear like glass i could see knapping that but most have so much grain to them seems impossible. gotta respect the man that made em though.


----------



## dtala (Oct 24, 2009)

I've knapped the white quartz...er.. tried to. Hard stuff to knap. I always wondered why the white quartz points looked so cruddy. Now I know.

Gotta love a good quartz point....

  troy


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2009)

I knap quite a bit of quartz/quartzite as it is the only knappable rock around here. It's never gonna knap like good chert, but it's workable and is sharp as the dickens. Big hardwood billets (dogwood, persimmon or live oak) are the way to go for percussion, along with soft, gritty hammerstones. The tougher the rock, the softer percussor you need to initiate a slow flake detachment. Harder percussors will just cone or shatter it and you get little short stepped flakes.


----------



## dmax07 (Oct 27, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> I knap quite a bit of quartz/quartzite as it is the only knappable rock around here. It's never gonna knap like good chert, but it's workable and is sharp as the dickens. Big hardwood billets (dogwood, persimmon or live oak) are the way to go for percussion, along with soft, gritty hammerstones. The tougher the rock, the softer percussor you need to initiate a slow flake detachment. Harder percussors will just cone or shatter it and you get little short stepped flakes.



u have my attention!!!! quite impressed u mind posting more pics love to see the chert points but just love a quartz point guess bc thats mostly what i find. have a few flint points and think its amazing how indians traveled to get the stuff seeing how flint isnt native to my part of the country. we have it easy just jump in truck and get whatever we need at wal mart


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2009)

Other than bein` splintery, crystal quartz is nice, but regular quartz is a real booger.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 28, 2009)

NCH, that is one mighty fine point!!!!!!!! I love finding the crystal quartz ones as well.


----------



## dtala (Oct 28, 2009)

hillbilly, I'm impressed. That is some fine knappin on some tough rock.

  troy


----------

